# Liquid SLSA



## Kalani (Mar 4, 2018)

Can I use liquid SLSA in my bath bomb recipe?  If so how much?  I use 2c baking soda, 1cup citric acid, FO/EO, Witch Hazel.  Some bath bombs I add coconut, cocoa, mango or Shea oils.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 5, 2018)

I've never seen liquid SLSA so not able to help.   I wouldn't think you would be able to add much without affecting the texture of the BB though.  I don't use a lot of liquid in my BB's to start.  Mostly Shea or Cocoa Butter and a few spritz of alcohol or witch hazel and some fragrance.  I think you'll need to do some testing to find the amount to use.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 11, 2018)

Here's my recipe for an herbal soak that has similar ingredients and uses SLSA aka "Lathanol Powder". Maybe you can use it to determine the amount to add to your Bath Bombs. NOTE: Good stuff, but gets air borne easily and you don't want to breathe it.

EUCALYPTUS MINT BUBBLY FOOT SOAK - 47 oz. Batch   Yield: (12) 3.3 oz. Jars

  • 20 oz. Baking Soda (Sodium Bicarbonate)
  • 20 oz. Citric Acid Powder
  • 2 oz. Goat Milk Powder
  • 2 oz. SLSA
  • 2 oz. WSP Bath Tea
  • 30 ml WSP Eucalyptus Spearmint Blend 608

Put baking soda, citric acid and GM powder in a large bowl.  Blend with a wire whisk.  *Put on your mask* and add SLSA. Mix to blend.

Sprinkle FO around the mixture. Blend well with wire whisk. If necessary, use a sifter to remove any clumping that occurs. Spread mixture on a large cookie sheet to dry overnight.

Once dry, add bath tea. Blend thoroughly.

To fill jars:  Wear mask. Place one jar on a scale and tare to zero. Fill jars with mixture until the scale reads 3.3 oz. (approx. 1/2 cup; 100 grams).



> _LATHANOL POWDER is a SLSA used as a primary/secondary surfactant, foaming agent, wetting agent and/or emulsifier._
> 
> _Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate (SLSA) -  is derived from coconut and palm oils, and conforms to Ecocert's natural and organic cosmetic standard and is 100% of natural origin. SLSA powder provides excellent, long lasting bubbles and viscosity._


HTH


----------



## Kalani (Aug 11, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Here's my recipe for an herbal soak that has similar ingredients and uses SLSA aka "Lathanol Powder". Maybe you can use it to determine the amount to add to your Bath Bombs. NOTE: Good stuff, but gets air borne easily and you don't want to breathe it.
> 
> EUCALYPTUS MINT BUBBLY FOOT SOAK - 47 oz. Batch   Yield: (12) 3.3 oz. Jars
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info.


----------

